# Help needed for new forum buddies



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi can anyone shed any light on my concerns about moving to Cyprus ( Paphos hopefully) myself ,husband and kids 12 ,11 and 5 are hoping to move out in June 09 once the house has sold. I wondered if anyone could tell me about healthcare?
My husband is a Diabetic and currently gets all his medication free on the NHS he also has private medical insurance in the uk ( is this the same as what other people are talking about on here?). Does anyone know if he will still be able to claim free medical drugs if he is living in Cyprus but self employed in a company in the UK?


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I've been working through this problem myself. It seems that the answer is maybe, but its complicated by his employment situation.
I'm sorry to answer a question with a question, would he be working in England and Cyprus or just in on assignment Cyprus?

What kind of health insurance does he have? Does it cover his diabetes and does it cover medication?


----------



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

BabsM said:


> I've been working through this problem myself. It seems that the answer is maybe, but its complicated by his employment situation.
> I'm sorry to answer a question with a question, would he be working in England and Cyprus or just in on assignment Cyprus?
> 
> What kind of health insurance does he have? Does it cover his diabetes and does it cover medication?


Hi Babs
His health care insurance does not cover medication, he will only be working in the UK and our businesss is in the UK, I wondered if he should remain as a UK resident , register himself as living with his mother and local doctor and collect his free prescriptions when he goes back for business every 4 weeks. Then myself and the kids register as living in Cyprus so that they can go to school etc what do you think is the best way round things


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

carolegan said:


> Hi Babs
> His health care insurance does not cover medication, he will only be working in the UK and our businesss is in the UK, I wondered if he should remain as a UK resident , register himself as living with his mother and local doctor and collect his free prescriptions when he goes back for business every 4 weeks. Then myself and the kids register as living in Cyprus so that they can go to school etc what do you think is the best way round things


Carol that sounds like a very good plan to me.
I know that some expats who are able to go backwards and forwards regularly do keep addresses in the UK so they can continue to use the NHS.
Veronica


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Veronica Kneeshaw said:


> Carol that sounds like a very good plan to me.
> I know that some expats who are able to go backwards and forwards regularly do keep addresses in the UK so they can continue to use the NHS.
> Veronica



But in general its not legal
I know of many people in Spain who have kept family addresses back in the UK but are residents here. Once you are a *foreign resident* you are unable to access the NHS service any more .... well you can, but if they find out you will be in trouble 

So it boils down to if you are actually living as a resident abroad. If you pop back for a few days every month then that doesn't necessarily mean to have legal access to the NHS


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> But in general its not legal
> I know of many people in Spain who have kept family addresses back in the UK but are residents here. Once you are a *foreign resident* you are unable to access the NHS service any more .... well you can, but if they find out you will be in trouble
> 
> So it boils down to if you are actually living as a resident abroad. If you pop back for a few days every month then that doesn't necessarily mean to have legal access to the NHS



Agreed it isnt legal, depends whether you are willing to risk it or not. Lots do it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

carolegan said:


> Hi can anyone shed any light on my concerns about moving to Cyprus ( Paphos hopefully) myself ,husband and kids 12 ,11 and 5 are hoping to move out in June 09 once the house has sold. I wondered if anyone could tell me about healthcare?
> My husband is a Diabetic and currently gets all his medication free on the NHS he also has private medical insurance in the uk ( is this the same as what other people are talking about on here?). Does anyone know if he will still be able to claim free medical drugs if he is living in Cyprus but self employed in a company in the UK?


You can check the prices of medications in Cyprus at Cyprusbill.com

Note however that many medications have different names in different countries, so it is best to search in Wikipedia at Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia for the name of the drug as you know it before checking on Cyprus Living for the price.


----------

